# Google- Abbott Buys Solvay's Drug Unit - MarketNewsVideo.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

New York Times<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Abbott Buys Solvay's Drug Unit**MarketNewsVideo.com*Abbott gains Solvay's treatments for Parkinson's disease, Meniere's disease, vertigo and *irritable bowel syndrome*. Abbott already co-markets cholesterol *...*Abbott to acquire Solvay Pharmaceuticals for $ 6.6 bn<nobr>Economic Times</nobr>Abbott buys Solvay pharma business for â‚¬5.2b<nobr>tce today</nobr>Abbott to acquire Solvay drugs division for 5.2 billion euros<nobr>Pharma Times</nobr><nobr>Genetic Engineering News (press release)</nobr><nobr>*all 549 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

